# PersonalityCafe Available Now on the iPhone/iPad/iPod



## Happy

Yo homies,

Apple has finally accepted our mobile application and is now in the iTunes App store. 

With PersonalityCafe Mobile, you can access the Personalitycafe community directly from your iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad.

- Send and receive PM's
- Access and post to the most recent discussions
- Read and post to PersonalityCafe blogs and articles
- View PersonalityCafe profiles
- Customize your PersonalityCafe mobile account anywhere, anytime
- Upload Images/Videos directly from your Apple Device!
- And MORE!

Download the app here...
PerC Mobile for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

For Android users, download here...
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.vbulletin.build_18


Please report any bugs you encounter during use of the app in this thread.

Thanks you for your support!roud:

Peace Yo,
Happy


----------



## Lad

Posting from it now! Works great and has some features I haven't seen in other apps. 

As for bugs, the announcement for this page shows up in html code format, when you scroll down the forum listing there are large gaps of blank space with sections that have sub sections. Also, even on wifi the site seems a tad bit slow. 


All in all though, works great.
I'll write up a review in a bit and encourage others to show some support as well. 

Great work!


----------



## Jingo

Posting from it right now as well! I haven't looked at everything yet but I thought I'd throw in a bid for landscape mode as well? I like portrait when I'm on my iPod because my thumbs can reach the keys easier, but I mostly surf from my iPad and landscape makes it have dimensions closer to a real keyboard so it's easier to type from, haha. Also can we not see emoticons? Well it looks like the app has its own built in but it'd be nice to see what everyone else is seeing.  

Anyway I'm gonna go frolic now, thanks for this! I'll be back later if I notice anything crazy going on


----------



## Hardstyler

Thank brah this has been long anticipated!!! Thanks Happy!!!


----------



## Happy

Lad said:


> Posting from it now! Works great and has some features I haven't seen in other apps.
> 
> As for bugs, the announcement for this page shows up in html code format, when you scroll down the forum listing there are large gaps of blank space with sections that have sub sections. Also, even on wifi the site seems a tad bit slow.
> 
> 
> All in all though, works great.
> I'll write up a review in a bit and encourage others to show some support as well.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks Lad! 

The large gaps that you're encountering are due to the custom descriptions that we have in particular forums. I'll try and fix that.

As for it being slow, let's wait until we receive more complaints about that. It's running fine here. 



Jingo said:


> Posting from it right now as well! I haven't looked at everything yet but I thought I'd throw in a bid for landscape mode as well? I like portrait when I'm on my iPod because my thumbs can reach the keys easier, but I mostly surf from my iPad and landscape makes it have dimensions closer to a real keyboard so it's easier to type from, haha. Also can we not see emoticons? Well it looks like the app has its own built in but it'd be nice to see what everyone else is seeing.
> 
> Anyway I'm gonna go frolic now, thanks for this! I'll be back later if I notice anything crazy going on


For now, we will not be able to update the app for the iPad. It's native is the iPhone/ipod touch, so it was not optimized for the iPad.

Images are all disabled because the point of this app is to fully utilize the mobile browsing experience.  


Looking forward to your reviews/bug reports.


----------



## Jingo

Happy said:


> For now, we will not be able to update the app for the iPad. It's native is the iPhone/ipod touch, so it was not optimized for the iPad.
> 
> Images are all disabled because the point of this app is to fully utilize the mobile browsing experience.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your reviews/bug reports.


Oh I don't mind if it's optimized for the iPad in that it gets its own app for iPad users, I don't expect that at all.  I can just hit a little button to make an iPhone app fill my screen so that's no problem. I was just referring to landscape/portrait views that iPhones also have. I know some people like having landscape mode on their iPhone apps as well, but it's not a big deal I suppose. I was just curious if that would be an option since most iPhone apps support landscape. 

Anyway, mostly I agree with what Lad wrote and some of the things on the android thread (like not being able to thank posts) but I think you said you couldn't fix those so.  There are are maybe one or two other things but I think I'll hold off until I can upload screenshots/see if anyone else notices them. 

And while I'm having slight speed issues it's likely completely the fault of my terrible Internet connection  I don't have wifi at the moment so I can't really judge yet, but I know it's faster than actually being on the site for me. ^^

Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamer

Thanks! I have and itouch!


----------



## PurpleTree

Mine now! 
*cackles*
It’s downloading as I type. I’ll post any bugs when and if I find them. :wink:


----------



## PseudoSenator

I've been using my iPhone's Safari app to access the site in full capacity for a long time now, I think I'll stick to it as it looks and performs just as it does on my computer.


I applaud and appreciate the update though :happy: 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I don't have a smart phone but I appreciate your efforts. Thanks Happy.


----------



## Pearls

Oh it's great. Thank you!


----------



## Raiderguy

Thanks Happy !!!!! My iphone is happy too !


----------



## Monkey King

I've been waiting for this! Really, zooming in and out was such a pain and took too much time that I gave up posting via iPhone. Thanks!


----------



## Zol

*Downloads*


----------



## Luneth

Any chance of getting this working for the Symbian OS?


----------



## timeless

Ahhh this is nice, it works so much better than Safari in my opinion.


----------



## Crystall

Nice! I've been waiting for this! 
As for bugs: 
I can't see what posts have been thanked though the notifications tab... 
Also in the Subscribed tab I'd like to be able to see who posted the newest response, not who started the thread. 
And I'd love to receive push notifications when I receive private messages and wall posts. 
Cheers.


----------



## OrangeSoda

@Happy

It says "invalid API signature" whenever I try to log in on my iphone :frustrating:Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Happy

OrangeSoda said:


> @Happy
> 
> It says "invalid API signature" whenever I try to log in on my iphone :frustrating:Am I doing something wrong?


Please reinstall the app and tell me if it still doesn't work.


----------



## OrangeSoda

@Happy

Thanks it totally worked! :happy:


----------



## Epizeuxis

Quite some bugs, fix? I'd rather use Tapatalk ATM.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjones

Wow what a great looking app!!! I'm using it on my iPod Touch now and it's simply fantastic. I don't know any other app that has a rich forum browser as this. Great job.


----------



## sriracha

I'm not sure if this is just me, but I can't install it. I just recently got an ipod. When I clicked the ad, my itunes came up with a pop-up: "the item you've requested is not currently available in the US store"


----------



## sriracha

@arensive my problem too? 

Okay I'm on PerC on my iPod right now, but it's on safari. I used it for a while, just the regular site. A few days later I came back on and at the top it read personality cafe mobile. The site had changed! It looks great, but I still don't have the app.


----------



## viva

The app has been discontinued-- I don't know why there was never an announcement posted about it or anything. But yeah, it's discontinued/hasn't been available for download for months.


----------



## Rhazelle

OH SNAP.

I'm totally getting that.

Right now actually.

*picks up phone*


----------



## turmauge

viva said:


> The app has been discontinued-- I don't know why there was never an announcement posted about it or anything. But yeah, it's discontinued/hasn't been available for download for months.


UGH no wonder it says it's not available in the US when I tried to download it. Why has it been discontinued??? :'(


----------



## Collen Jake Mcjunkin

I can't look it up on iTunes and your link won't take me to it....help????


----------



## SirDave

I keep getting a blurb saying its not available in the US Store after downloading is aborted.

I just got an iPhone-5 and all the stuff I could already do with my 4 is gone with the 5, like I can no longer "thank," can't open a work pane from an existing post with a quote, can't expand a window by tweaking it, and there's no pm ability. 

I wonder what's up? 

On my old iphone4 3g everything looked and worked like my PC.


----------



## FlawlessError

Thank you, but is it possible to make it available to the UK store as well?


----------



## klever187

Weird it says currently not available in the us store


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Available on iPod. erc2: This thread was from 9 years ago. Time really flies. :starbucks:


----------

